# Overheating 2.4



## Leesix (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hello - I'm a newby*

Just wanted to say hello.
We bought our 92 Stanza 2.4 new and have enjoyed it over the years.
As time passes mechanical things happen......
Now it seems @ 154357 miles it's starting to blow some blue smoke, run a little rough, and run a little hot. Just replaced the thermostat so that seems to be OK for the temp gauge.
Got some tools, but kinda limited.
Would some injector cleaner help, as well as Engine Restorer?
Thanks guys......Kinda NASCAR folks......Go getum SIX......


----------



## Leesix (Sep 15, 2005)

Leesix said:


> Just wanted to say hello.
> We bought our 92 Stanza 2.4 new and have enjoyed it over the years.
> As time passes mechanical things happen......
> Now it seems @ 154357 miles it's starting to blow some blue smoke, run a little rough, and run a little hot. Just replaced the thermostat so that seems to be OK for the temp gauge.
> ...


After replaced the tstat still running hot. 
Checked the oil level. OK
Check the tranny stick: Pretty high w/bubbles!!
Any comments for this overheating condition will grreatly be accepted.
Leesix


----------



## Leesix (Sep 15, 2005)

Posted eariler. Changed the tstat thought that might help. NO.
ck'd oil stick. OK
ck'd tranny stick, high w/bubbles.
Hopefully some of you folks might guide us to something else to check.
Thanks - Lee - Go getum SIX......


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

FIRST, you are posting in the wrong place !!! this section is used only for introducing urself and for asking questions about NF. As for the car overheating, when u changed the thermostat, did u flush the system? also did u make sure that you installed the thermostat right? And did you use new antifreeze or did u put the same back in? hopefully u changed it and put new in. If u didnt flush the system u should do it just to make sure that something isnt blocking the flow. As for the tranny's fluid having bubbles its either the radiator, but mostlikely you need to add more tranny fluid or if its brown or smells burnt then u need to change ur tranny filter and put new fluid in. 

Also to insure that u get more than one person looking at this(me), u should scroll down and post in the Stanza section. make sure to include all the things u have done to try and resolve ur problem.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Leesix said:


> Just wanted to say hello.
> We bought our 92 Stanza 2.4 new and have enjoyed it over the years.
> As time passes mechanical things happen......
> Now it seems @ 154357 miles it's starting to blow some blue smoke, run a little rough, and run a little hot. Just replaced the thermostat so that seems to be OK for the temp gauge.
> ...


If you can, check compression of the cylinders. Report back the numbers and symptoms in the Stanza or KA24DE section, there will be people more knowledgeable about that particular engine.

I don't think your problem is fuel related, so I don't think injector cleaner would help. And I don't have any faith in engine restorers, but if you think it may help, go for it.


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

is it still overheating?? check to see if the fans turn on, as for the blue smoke that indicates that your burning oil


----------



## Leesix (Sep 15, 2005)

92stanza said:


> is it still overheating?? check to see if the fans turn on, as for the blue smoke that indicates that your burning oil


First of all thanks to DRUNKHORSE, Kindfriend, and 92Stanza for your suggestions.

The lower radiator hose (original) was collapsing.

Fan switches and AC switches were fouled.

Yes, flushed the cooling system and replaced the coolant.

Thanks guys...... :cheers: 

Lee


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

92stanza said:


> is it still overheating?? check to see if the fans turn on, as for the blue smoke that indicates that your burning oil


blue smoke indicates that ur burning transmission fluid, not oil. white smoke indicates that ur burning oil/ antifreeze.


----------



## Leesix (Sep 15, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> blue smoke indicates that ur burning transmission fluid, not oil. white smoke indicates that ur burning oil/ antifreeze.


brownish fluid in the tranny and blue smoke. I'm going to change it out, horse is there a filter I need to change also?

Leesix


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Leesix said:


> brownish fluid in the tranny and blue smoke. I'm going to change it out, horse is there a filter I need to change also?
> 
> Leesix


ya !! change your transmission fluid and filter *NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Your burning ur transmission fluid man !!!

also i checked and 92stanza was right about the oil causing blue smoke when u burn oil... its just more likely that you will see white smoke rather than blue.


----------



## Leesix (Sep 15, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> ya !! change your transmission fluid and filter *NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Your burning ur transmission fluid man !!!
> 
> also i checked and 92stanza was right about the oil causing blue smoke when u burn oil... its just more likely that you will see white smoke rather than blue.


Hey horse, mech is going to charge me 1.7 to drop the tranny to change the filer, plus 8 quarts of fluid, sound right to you???
leesix


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

Leesix said:


> Hey horse, mech is going to charge me 1.7 to drop the tranny to change the filer, plus 8 quarts of fluid, sound right to you???
> leesix


that guy is ripping u off !!! chit, if u wanted me to do it, i would charge u $50. Im not sure how much shops charge cause ive never taken my car to one, i always do it myself, but the most a shop will charge you is 100+tax.

in order to change the filter he doesnt have to drop the tranny. If he said that to you then, he doesn't really know what hes doing. All he has to do is jack the car up on all 4's so the car is leve and then unscrew some bolts, let the fluid drain, take the pan down replace filter, then put it all back and hes done !! and if ur car has a drain plug even easier, basically no mess. Also i just re-read ur posts above and if your still running that car, put some tranny fluid in it. The bubbles are there cause its overheating, there's not enough fluid in there and if u keep that up ur gonna mess up ur tranny.

heres a link to what hes has to do to change the filter and fluid, its fairly easy, even for a person with no knowledge. I member i did my first tranny fluid change by myself when i was 14 and i had no idea about cars back then, i made a mess but i did it ..lol 
http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/17/eb/ff/0900823d8017ebff.jsp


----------

